# Estações Meteo de Radio Amador



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2008 às 10:19)

Boas,

Depois de umas pesquisas descobri mais umas estações que podem interessar ao pessoal das redondezas:

Porto  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT1HND&units=metric

Arcozelo  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT1BEG&units=metric

V.R.S. António  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=HB9AAP-6&units=metric

Figueira da Foz  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT0XSB-11&units=metric

Chamusca  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CS1APO-11&units=metric

Carregado  http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT1EEG-11&units=metric

Existem mais estações mas ou não transmitem há muito tempo, os dados não são minimamente fiaveis ou já estão no wunderground, meteoclimatic, etc...

Se descobrirem mais alguma coloquem aqui.


----------

